# I HOPE THIS IS THE ANSWER FOR YOU ALL!



## hakan (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey people,
i have been suffering for the last 1 month,i dont say that everybody is suffering because of the same reaso but maybe i tcan be helpful to you.

I realized that my problem lies within my loneliness.

Everything has started with mariuhana.
anyway.
A very close friend of mine has been staying with me for the last couple of days,
and i discussed with him everything that came to my mind during those panic moments.

he was really patient although most of the stuff i explained to him sounded weird stuff to him.

now that, i realize we should take evverything easy.
dont believe in what your mind makes you believe.
always remember the life will continue as it was before this problem caught you.
take it easy.
think those moments of anxiety will pass after a while.
believe in life.
dont think much.
think something nice.
i personally cant do it perfectly but i show great improvements compared to 1 week ago..
u dont have to believe in something to live.
just believe in god if you need to..which is really themost sensible thing.
dont ask why WE EXIST:WE DO EXIST-this is a fact..tell it 100 times if necessary,to convince yourself.

good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Another BRAVO! You're the third BRAVO today. 

Good for you!!

You said some great stuff!

I just got through telling a member to slow down....not that I know for a fact they were going too fast but that tends to be a theme with this stuff...either full tilt or dead stop. It was that way for me, too. I had to consciously practice calming down....looking at my mind and my body like it was a wayward child that I have to be very patient with. har


----------

